# Bottom bumping on Hall Pass



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

My buddy Trey made the drive from Tennesse and he had one thing on his mind. So it was my job to put him on some fish. We fished Friday and Sunday. Friday we fished with Lee and Shane. We spent a lot of time trolling aroud the nipple with nothing to show. We only found a good weedline as we were heading in. We did manage to catch a limit of snapper and a bunch of nice scamp on the way to the dock. Sunday we had a plan to go back to the weedline to find a few dolphin or wahoo. However we never made it as we were havng too much fun catching 3-5 lb black snappers on the trout rods. We finished the day with some nice snapper in the 15-20 lb range along with a few scamp. We also had lots of amberjack and kings to bend our rods. Overall it was a fantastic two days of fishing and Trey is going home with a load of fish.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

More picks


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

and more


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice haul guys, so yall going down 98 this evening by the IHOP.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice snappers and good job on the scamps!! If ya dont mind what were the scamps 
eating? I normally catch them on 2 drop rigs curious if you used a Carolina rig or what


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job guys! Sorry i didnt return your call, i got a new number. I shot you a text with it yesterday so i dont miss out on any other great fishing trips.. Hit me up next time Adam. Ttyl.


----------



## Tennessee Trey (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks again Adam for a great weekend. Best was chumming up the reds and blacks behind the boat and catching them on light tackle! Bet we could have caught them all day until the charters found us and sent them back down.
Looking forward to the next trip already.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clapping: nice catch


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like a good time, sorry I missed it. 

I'm just getting settled in out here, far far away from the Gulf.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

How far out is the nipple?


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

nipple is 38 miles out of OBA


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

The nipple is about 40 miles south of pensacola pass. We caught most of the scamp on live bait and a few on dead cigs. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

way to go, capt. acardi. you always show 'em where the fish are.
looks like lee is still learning how to fish. 

jack


----------

